# Madison County 2020



## Esau (Sep 22, 2020)

Those folks down in Oglethorpe have a great thread every year. I am going to try and post what I am seeing in Madison County a little more often. Please join me! I got to go this past weekend. I saw several deer, even got to watch two little bucks spar with each other. I saw some hawks, ducks a Great Blue Heron and a coyote. I hunt with a Traditional longbow, so my range is 20 yards and in, so I didn't have any shots. The weather was great and the animals are there. I think it may be a very good year.


----------



## Triple C (Sep 22, 2020)

Keep posting updates Esau.  The 1st thread I go to when checking in is the Oglethorpe thread to see who's posted.  Love the OC thread and no reason the Madison County thread can't duplicate the activity like the OC thread.


----------



## revans4661 (Sep 23, 2020)

Esau, do you know anything about this?


----------



## Esau (Sep 24, 2020)

I haven't heard about that yet. I will ask some buddies, they talk to more folks than I do.


----------



## Andy12 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey guys I’m in Madison county also.
That is a giant buck, I’m interested in the story on it also.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hunted this past Sunday in Madison Co. Saw 3 does and was able to connect on one of them. I hunt in both Oglethorpe, Madison, and Oconee as well but I will post here as I hunt in Madison Co.


----------



## Esau (Sep 25, 2020)

I talked with a buddy of mine. The deer in the picture was taken on a farm behind his. Great deer! He was saying it will score high 160's to possibly 170. Congratulations to the hunter, truly a deer of a lifetime!


----------



## Andy12 (Sep 25, 2020)

^^^In what part of Madison county?


----------



## Esau (Sep 25, 2020)

North East part of the county up near the Franklin/Hart county lines.


----------



## Esau (Sep 28, 2020)

I got to go Saturday and Sunday afternoon. I sat in some hardwoods Saturday afternoon. The white oaks are beginning to drop a few acorns. I thought it might be good. I did not see a deer. lots of birds and squirrels. Sunday I went back to a pinch point I like to hunt. I saw 7 or 8 deer, one small buck. I have to make a move to get within bow range of them. The winds there are tricky and I don't want to mess it up. I am going to wait for a day with a steady 5-6 mph East wind.


----------



## Kootie (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks Esau

I own property and hunt in Madison County.....I do not bow hunt but do firearm hunt so I'll try to post updates as well. 

What I can report is:
Fawns are plentiful
Persimmons and muscadines are the best I've seen and deer are on them
Overall herd looks strong
Last week we started seeing lots of rubs
Anticipate a good season


----------



## Esau (Oct 5, 2020)

I Got another chance to do a little hunting this weekend. I went Yesterday afternoon. I made a little walk about. I stalked up on 5 deer. The first one still had spots so I let it walk. The next 2 busted me at about 35 yards. The final pair were in a food plot about 15 minutes before sundown. I got to within 15 yards of a nice fat doe. I got my feet set and ready to draw. I needed her to take about 2 steps and then I would have a shot. Her head was down and things were looking good. She raised her head and took those 2 steps, but she was looking right at me. I froze and we played the game of who would move first. I just needed her to put her head down or look away and I could draw and shoot. Instead she kept looking at me. I stayed still and didn't make eye contact. she couldn't figure out what I was and the wind was in my favor. Her survival instincts paid off and she took off and went back the way she came. She only went about 30 yards and started back feeding. There was no way I could move on her now, and other deer were coming into the plot. I backed out and called it a good hunt. Hunting on the ground with a long bow is hard!

It seems the deer are still not on acorns yet they are still hitting persimmons and are hitting our food plots really hard. Lots of deer and tons of this years fawns. I'm excited for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Esau (Oct 12, 2020)

This weekend was a little bit slow. I tried to dodge the rain and still get in some hunting. I hunt with a sidelock muzzle loader, so it is very important to keep my powder dry. I did see deer, I did see bucks. I did not see a deer I wanted to take. The weather is improving this week. I think I will take a couple of days off at the end of the week to get in a few good sits before the crowds hit the woods this weekend. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 12, 2020)

Saw a decent buck and a few does this afternoon. All were hammering white oaks.


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 12, 2020)

Esau said:


> I haven't heard about that yet. I will ask some buddies, they talk to more folks than I do.


I heard it was killed off idlewild club


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 13, 2020)

Acorns are falling like crazy in Madison county right now.


----------



## Esau (Oct 19, 2020)

I hunted from Thursday through the weekend. I have seen lots of deer. The deer I have been seeing are hitting the hardwoods for acorns and food plots for browse. I have seen 2 bucks actually chasing does. I do not think the does are interested yet but the bucks are. I am seeing scrapes opening up and the rubs are getting more numerous. Things are looking good. I just wish i had more time off work to be in the woods. Good luck folks and enjoy this glorious time of year!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Keep the reports coming!....I can see Madison County from our property.  Looks gamey over there.


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 20, 2020)

Saw the buck i would like to shoot Saturday morning, dang cows spooked him. They were under "the" tree. So far every deer i have seen on this place this season have went to the same tree to eat. Had the cows not been there i could have killed him. He trotted through the cows and then stopped on the other side. Crosshairs on, hammer backed, one limb in the way. Had to watch him walk off.


----------



## Esau (Oct 22, 2020)

Stay after him. 


the Lackster said:


> Saw the buck i would like to shoot Saturday morning, dang cows spooked him. They were under "the" tree. So far every deer i have seen on this place this season have went to the same tree to eat. Had the cows not been there i could have killed him. He trotted through the cows and then stopped on the other side. Crosshairs on, hammer backed, one limb in the way. Had to watch him walk off.


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 22, 2020)

Esau said:


> Stay after him.


Sure will!!!


----------



## Lshaw97 (Oct 23, 2020)

Seen several does and a small buck yesterday evening. The cameras are showing some mature bucks. I love being in the woods!


----------



## Esau (Oct 26, 2020)

I got to hunt again this weekend. Saturday morning was very good. I sat on an edge between a pine thicket and a hardwood ridge. Acorns were falling. I saw 5 deer including one pretty nice 2.5 year old 8 point. He was grunting and annoying the does. They are not interested yet. On of my hunting buddies saw a mature buck chase a doe through a food plot. Things are looking good still.


----------



## Kootie (Oct 27, 2020)

Opening day we saw plenty of does with fawns and just a few small bucks. My son saw 30 deer on Saturday (not normal for us). It seems every doe has fawns with them. 
We hunted 23-24th with similar results.....seeing lots of does with fawns. They seem to be really preferring our food plots over corn or acorns. Scrapes and rubs are showing up and our trail cams are showing mature bucks, even in daytime so I think we are on track for our normal peak rut of around mid November.


----------



## the Lackster (Oct 27, 2020)

I seem to have hit the October lull but my place in Jackson county looks like it might have started heating up yesterday. Saw what would have been the 2nd biggest deer for me on the rifle opener but he has been keeping his head down this past week.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 1, 2020)

It’s about to get right, small bucks chasing yesterday


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 2, 2020)

Elbert county Nov 2nd, little something to look at


----------



## the Lackster (Nov 2, 2020)

Lshaw97 said:


> Elbert county Nov 2nd, little something to look at
> View attachment 1047587


Very nice, had a 3 year old pushing a doe last my cam this morning in Madison county.


----------



## Esau (Nov 4, 2020)

Good deer. Congratulations!


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 5, 2020)

I will be taking off work tomorrow and all next week. Plan to hunt everyday in Madison county.
Will try and post reports on what I’m seeing concerning the rut.
I’ve got 2 different bucks on camera that will go 130 or better, just need them to make a mistake.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 5, 2020)

Andy12 said:


> I will be taking off work tomorrow and all next week. Plan to hunt everyday in Madison county.
> Will try and post reports on what I’m seeing concerning the rut.
> I’ve got 2 different bucks on camera that will go 130 or better, just need them to make a mistake.


Good luck! Keep us updated. I plan to take thanksgiving week off of work, myself.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 6, 2020)

Lshaw97 said:


> Good luck! Keep us updated. I plan to take thanksgiving week off of work, myself.


What part of the county are you in?
Thanksgiving is very late for the rut in my part of the county.
The 5th - the 15th always seem to be the best days.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 6, 2020)

Andy12 said:


> What part of the county are you in?
> Thanksgiving is very late for the rut in my part of the county.
> The 5th - the 15th always seem to be the best days.


I hunt around Ila and Hull areas, the week of thanksgiving usually let’s me catch a few mature bucks on there feet. Desperately seeking, as ive heard it called haha


----------



## the Lackster (Nov 6, 2020)

Lshaw97 said:


> I hunt around Ila and Hull areas, the week of thanksgiving usually let’s me catch a few mature bucks on there feet. Desperately seeking, as ive heard it called haha


  Thanksgiving week for me is pretty good here might not see the numbers but thats normally my best odds at a good deer. I rattled two in Tuesday right at dark but couldn't get a good look at them. Had a 15 inch 8 walk within 10 yards of me when i stopped to work on my camera. Im in here again today. See what happens.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 7, 2020)

Small bucks are doing a little chasing.
Saw a doe by herself yesterday evening but for the most part they are still grouped with fawns.
Deer movement was good yesterday. Didn’t see a deer this morning.


----------



## Range (Nov 8, 2020)

Had my camera out. Nothing but a handful of does. Slow. This week 3 bucks showed up. More activity. Saw 1 buck from the stand this weekend. 1 buck last weekend. Should have shot one but he needs another year. It's out of my control though. Hope everyone is having a great season. Oh and at work I saw 2 bucks chasing in Clarke.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 8, 2020)

Saturday morning had a young (2.5) 8 pointer come in and investigate my grunt call. Rainy and hot next week


----------



## Esau (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Folks,
Life got in the way of my deer hunting the last several days. I have been remodeling a bathroom for my wife and moving my daughter to a new apartment. I have snuck off a couple of times for a brief sit. We are seeing plenty of deer on our place. One of my friends son got a really nice one Saturday. They are hitting the acorns hard and using food plots a little bit. I put up a stand one afternoon after work and sat down in it right after putting it up. I saw a doe and a yearling almost immediately and then a 2 1/2 year old buck a little later. he came through and made a scrape about 30 yards from me. I sat on a big food plot for a couple of hours Saturday and saw a very nice 8 come through, he was on the move and not slowing down. I am still only hunting with primitive weapons so I need to get a bit closer in order to take one. I sometimes think I should just get out the rifle and get some meat, but I stick with the hard way. I have been hunting in Madison, Oglethorpe and Elbert counties for 41 years now. To me the 2nd week in November through Thanksgiving has been the best times. My 2 biggest bucks ever were both killed on November 26th. Good luck guys.


----------



## the Lackster (Nov 9, 2020)

Esau said:


> Hey Folks,
> Life got in the way of my deer hunting the last several days. I have been remodeling a bathroom for my wife and moving my daughter to a new apartment. I have snuck off a couple of times for a brief sit. We are seeing plenty of deer on our place. One of my friends son got a really nice one Saturday. They are hitting the acorns hard and using food plots a little bit. I put up a stand one afternoon after work and sat down in it right after putting it up. I saw a doe and a yearling almost immediately and then a 2 1/2 year old buck a little later. he came through and made a scrape about 30 yards from me. I sat on a big food plot for a couple of hours Saturday and saw a very nice 8 come through, he was on the move and not slowing down. I am still only hunting with primitive weapons so I need to get a bit closer in order to take one. I sometimes think I should just get out the rifle and get some meat, but I stick with the hard way. I have been hunting in Madison, Oglethorpe and Elbert counties for 41 years now. To me the 2nd week in November through Thanksgiving has been the best times. My 2 biggest bucks ever were both killed on November 26th. Good luck guys.


Thanks for the report, good luck buddy!!


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone seeing any activity the past few days? Been slow for me


----------



## Kootie (Nov 13, 2020)

We’ve been at the farm since Wednesday and things have been steady for us.....maybe a slight slow down with the 75 degree temps.  Still seeing some chasing including a few mature bucks. Food plots are full in the evenings. We are excited for today and Saturday with a little cooler temps and family coming in, hope someone kills a good one.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 13, 2020)

I haven’t hunted but once since Monday and that was yesterday. Saw a copperhead yesterday evening and a king snake yesterday morning.
Zero deer. 
I can’t get in the mood to go with this hot weather. 
Still seeing small bucks chasing at night on camera but that’s it.


----------



## Range (Nov 13, 2020)

Lshaw97 said:


> Anyone seeing any activity the past few days? Been slow for me


Made it out Thursday afternoon. No deer. Weekly camera check showed one deer. The previous week was much better. Hoping for better next weekend.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 14, 2020)

Had a decent 3.5 yr 8 point on camera in daylight this morning 
Things seem to be heating up.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing this morning 11/14


----------



## bullgator (Nov 14, 2020)

Do any of you hunt a property they call the Snow Farm?


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 15, 2020)

The rut is own like donkey Kong in Madison county. Saw 6 different bucks this morning & 10 deer total. 2 different buck running doe’s and grunting, one was a very nice buck that I couldn’t get to stop.
Guy hunting 4 or 500 hundred yards below me killed a nice 11 point. The one I saw was a good bit bigger.
Here is his deer.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 15, 2020)

Andy12 said:


> The rut is own like donkey Kong in Madison county. Saw 6 different bucks this morning & 10 deer total. 2 different buck running doe’s and grunting, one was a very nice buck that I couldn’t get to stop.
> Guy hunting 4 or 500 hundred yards below me killed a nice 11 point. The one I saw was a good bit bigger.
> Here is his deer.View attachment 1050194View attachment 1050194



Stud!!! What part of Madison co?


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 15, 2020)

^^^^Hull


----------



## Esau (Nov 17, 2020)

I only got to hunt one morning this past weekend. I will be off from the 21st through the 29th. My favorite days to hunt are around Thanksgiving. My 2 biggest bucks ever were both shot on November 26th about 4 years apart. This past weekend was very good. I have moved off the food sources and am hunting transition areas between doe bedding areas and the primary food sources. I saw several bucks, all chasing does. In fact I could not get anything to stop to get an ethical shot. I am changing over to my old sidelock muzzle loader for a while. Good luck out there folks.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 19, 2020)

Took this morning off to hunt, no deer but my first coyote double. Shot 3 this year so far.


----------



## Esau (Nov 25, 2020)

I took the week off to hunt and now I'm tagged out on bucks so I have to find some other things to do. I guess I will enjoy some small game hunting. 
I don't move into one area on my place until the week of Thanksgiving. I pretty much hunt this property outside in. When I do move into this area it is usually pretty good. This year was no exception. I'm very thankful for the blessing of being able to hunt these amazing animals. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kootie (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice deer Esau - Congrats

We are still seeing good deer numbers and finally saw the mature bucks hit their feet. My wife shot an 9 point on 11/21 though he wasn't chasing or cruising ….just feeding in the plot. Seems the "peek" is winding down. 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 29, 2020)

BBD!! Ila


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice freaking buck man!!!
Too bad he’s got the broken tine!!!
Still a full grown big boy!!!
Congratulations!!!
Stud!!!


----------



## Esau (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice deer! Congratulations.


----------



## DDD (Dec 1, 2020)

This year has been the most disappointing for me in Madison County.  We think we may have a dog problem.  Camera has shown dogs and the deer at night.  I have only seen a few deer and a whole lot of nothing.  Been very, very odd.  We have had this property for 6 years and it's been the most off year yet.

Hoping things change soon as the season has hit turn 3 headed towards turn 4.


----------



## Lowslungcj (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey guys! I thought I would just join in this thread as I moved to Madison County 2 years ago. Would any of y’all know of any clubs or individuals that would be open to me bow or rifle hunting on their property? I’m not looking to hunt for a record buck but just does to feed the family with. I was able to kill my first deer ever a couple weeks ago on a friend’s property! I had permission to shoot this deer from the landowner or I would have let him walk due to his age.

FYI - I’m the younger guy in this picture. I was able to shoot the buck with my Pop’s rifle so I wanted a picture with my dad.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Any of y'all fellas gonna start the new 2021 Madison County thread?  Technically, I don't believe I qualify due to me being across the river.


----------

